# What human food can I feed my chihuahuas?



## askformore (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi everyone, I would just like to ask anyone that feed their chihuahuas human food which would be best to feed them? They've been eating dry and canned food, so I just like to have something new for them to eat as snacks, meal, etc. I've been feeding them small pieces of raw carrots as a start, and I was thinking of feeding them lean chicken breast, is that okay? Basically I'm just looking for a list of human food that are healthy and good for chihuahuas, if anyone know of any please post them here. Thank you so much


----------



## Lyanne (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't know about a list but was told that if you were feeding a good dry food that should be enough as far as meals go. What youv'e mentioned as snacks such as raw vegetables and lean chicken sounds great in very small amounts, maybe as rewards??? I also give treats such as ham, sausage etc. You sound like you have the right idea by what you are already giving them!!!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Lyanne is right. If they're eating a good quality dog food then they're good as far as meals go.

When it comes to snacks I tend to make dog biscuits for Boss. I also let him have VERY SMALL amounts of cheese. I know some ladies here give their pups yogurt with blueberries mixed in. I also buy baby carrots for Boss as treats. He also enjoys green beans .


----------



## KJT (Feb 9, 2009)

I would try to feed protein instead of carbs, which commercial diets already contain a lot of. Fresh chicken meat, turkey, eggs, cottage cheese, ricotta cheese, yogurt, etc. Just a bit each day - not exceeding 25% of the total diet b/c then you risk throwing the calcium/phosphorus ratio off.


----------

